
Uptick in Fatal Opioid Overdoses During Social Distancing - cdepman
https://www.thedailybeast.com/opioid-deaths-surge-during-coronavirus-in-americas-overdose-capitals?ref=home
======
renewiltord
I read through this hoping to find how many more. Article does not describe in
general. It has specific locations reporting the existence of deaths but not
comparative. Not a criticism, just trying to save folks looking for that info
some time.

